# Transformatori >  Adapters uz 12V 14A

## u23u

Sveiki, es iegādājos mini kompresoru, kas drabojās no auto piepīpētāja. Man vajag viņu darbināt majās no tīkla 220V. Uz viņa rakstīts Voltage DC 12V~13.5V un Amperage 14A
Lūdzu palīdziet.

----------


## ivog

Vot nesaprotu - ja jau vajag darbinēt no 220V, tad nafig pirkt no 12V darbināmu? Bet ja pa tēmu - meklē attiecīgas jaudas barokli, bet 14A nav maz, pa lēto nesanāks.

----------


## AndrisZ

Problēmas PC barokli nedaudz pārtaisīt? Baigi dārgi!  ::

----------


## u23u

> Problēmas PC barokli nedaudz pārtaisīt? Baigi dārgi!


 Tad es varu mēģināt pārtaisīt PC barokli, kas jādara?

----------


## AndrisZ

Jānomaina 12V taisngrieža diodes uz jaudīgākām un barokļa sprieguma stabilizācija no 5v izejas jāpārslēdz uz 12V izeju, attiecīgi piemeklējot pretestības dalītājam atgriezeniskajā saitē. Tas pamatā.

----------


## u23u

Nja, tas priekš manis ir par sarežģītu. elektronika esmu zīdainis ar knupīti zobos.

----------


## Gints_lv

Tad meklē lādētāju ar starta funkciju tas pavilks, piemēram padomju laika ''Starts''.

----------

